# Green Algae on Glass problem



## Eleckid (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 4.2 gal nano tank for my 16 RCS. The tank also has a drift wood, 3 semi large marimo balls, some java moss, some hair grass, and some glosso. Temp is at 23 C, with an air stone, and sponge filter. The shrimps are happily eating the algae off the plants. I do see them picking off algae from the glass of the tank. However, the glass part of my tank is covered with a thin layer of green colour (powdered like?) algae. I don't think my cherries are picking at them fast enough. I've tried scraping it off with a sponge, but it still doesn't look clean. The algae is making the glass look hazy, not very appealing.

What can I do to get rid of them? Should I transfer a couple of my otos from my 10 gal community tank into my shrimp tank? I sort of want to keep my tank a shrimp only tank...

Eleckid (headache) >.<


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

is your tank by the window
- if so that's the cause
- if not then your lights are on too long

are you dosing fertilizers
- if so then that's your dosing is off
- if not read the bottom

sponge don't work on green dust algae use a razor, shrimp don't really eat it nor do otos. Nerite snails do but do a bad job of it, razor is your friend.

if you want to solve the problem once and for all don't touch the algae let it grow for like 1.5 months into a thick layer then razor it off and suck as much out as possible, it "should" not come back.


----------



## Eleckid (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow! You've hit every spot!

It's not really by the window, but it does get a little bit of indirect sunlight during the day (that could be the cause).

My lights are on in the evening until I go to bed (about 6 hrs?) Maybe I should turn it off sooner.

I'm dosing a tad bit of seachem excel once a month(?) Maybe that is the problem too.

I had a bacterial infection a couple of weeks ago, so I've been dosing para-guard. Maybe that could be it also?

I'm going to try to cut all those things you've mentioned above, and will wait until they grow to the length that you've suggested and use a razor.

Thanks a lot for the help! (You're wonderful~)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

This is called Green Spot Algae generally. To remove it, use a plastic card like a credit card or such. Razor blades are also popular- be careful around the silicone, and dont use on acrylic tanks either.

So GSA is usually very common, pretty much everytank will expereince it sooner or later. I beleive it thrives in water with low or no-phosphate. I'm using EI dosing of ferts, and when i increase the phosphates, it goes away. But also, it's just a light loving algae.

Otocats and nerites eat it to an extent, but generally they just make tracks in it or make it looke more faded.

I see someone replied in all the time it's taken me to write nad hit send.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Eleckid said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 4.2 gal nano tank for my 16 RCS. The tank also has a drift wood, 3 semi large marimo balls, some java moss, some hair grass, and some glosso. Temp is at 23 C, with an air stone, and sponge filter. The shrimps are happily eating the algae off the plants. I do see them picking off algae from the glass of the tank. *However, the glass part of my tank is covered with a thin layer of green colour (powdered like?) algae*. I don't think my cherries are picking at them fast enough. I've tried scraping it off with a sponge, but it still doesn't look clean. The algae is making the glass look hazy, not very appealing.
> 
> ...


 Can you do a google image search for GSA-Green Spot Algae & GDA- Green Dust Algae & post which one you Identify with your issue , your description of "powdered like" could lead one to think it`s G*D*A, totally different from G*S*A.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! You've hit every spot!
- thank you!

It's not really by the window, but it does get a little bit of indirect sunlight during the day (that could be the cause).
- most likely the cause

My lights are on in the evening until I go to bed (about 6 hrs?) Maybe I should turn it off sooner.
- depends on how much light you have and what kind of light but generally 6 hours is not long

I'm dosing a tad bit of seachem excel once a month(?) Maybe that is the problem too.
- dosing a "tad bit" of excel per month is like not dosing at all

I had a bacterial infection a couple of weeks ago, so I've been dosing para-guard. Maybe that could be it also?
- sorry no experience in that department

I'm going to try to cut all those things you've mentioned above, and will wait until they grow to the length that you've suggested and use a razor.
- good lock and have fun

Thanks a lot for the help! (You're wonderful~)
- thanks again!!


----------



## Eleckid (Dec 31, 2011)

charlie1 said:


> Can you do a google image search for GSA-Green Spot Algae & GDA- Green Dust Algae & post which one you Identify with your issue , your description of "powdered like" could lead one to think it`s G*D*A, totally different from G*S*A.


Thanks, I googled it, and it looks like it's green DUST algae. It is a newly setup tank, so maybe that's why this one has it, while my old 10 gal doesn't have any. I'll just wait til its life cycle ends, then I'll manually remove it.

Thanks for the help! You guys are great!~


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Eleckid said:


> Thanks, I googled it, and it looks like it's green DUST algae. It is a newly setup tank, so maybe that's why this one has it, while my old 10 gal doesn't have any. *I'll just wait til its life cycle ends, then I'll manually remove it.*
> Thanks for the help! You guys are great!~


 Good idea.
Cheers


----------

